# Best Pet or Reptile Cyber Monday Deals?



## Josh (Nov 27, 2011)

Alright everyone, post your best cyber Monday deals in this here thread please!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2011)

Never heard of it. Do you mean to tell me that besides Black Friday, I now have to also cope with Cyber Monday? (puts back of hand up to forehead) Oh woe is me!


----------



## Utah Lynn (Nov 27, 2011)

The best deal I can think of is...stay home and save a lot of money.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2011)

But, that's just it, Lynn...if I'm interpreting correctly, Cyber Monday is all about buying online, or STAYING HOME!!!!


----------



## Laura (Nov 27, 2011)

I did Cyber Sunday... I bought a Few CHE from Petmountain.com 60watt for $18 i think it was... always nice to have a spare.. and Im going to use one.. i added a few other pet stuff too..


----------



## Utah Lynn (Nov 27, 2011)

emysemys said:


> But, that's just it, Lynn...if I'm interpreting correctly, Cyber Monday is all about buying online, or STAYING HOME!!!!


Oh. Well, in that case, don't browse.


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 28, 2011)

*cyber monday/cypress mulch*

I notice Pet Mountain ( for those in the US) is having a cyber monday sale. Free shipping at $25. They have pretty good prices on the Cypress mulch in the larger bags, so might be an option for those of us who don't live in 'cheap cypress mulch land'.
I have ordered from them in the past, they have always been reliable, so far.

(Is this the right section to post this?)


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 28, 2011)

*RE: cyber monday/cypress mulch*



lynnedit said:


> I notice Pet Mountain ( for those in the US) is having a cyber monday sale. Free shipping at $25. They have pretty good prices on the Cypress mulch in the larger bags, so might be an option for those of us who don't live in 'cheap cypress mulch land'.
> I have ordered from them in the past, they have always been reliable, so far.
> 
> (Is this the right section to post this?)



Thanks Lynne! The only place I've been able to get cypress mulch is Petco ($$$), since Home Depot doesn't have it.


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Nov 30, 2011)

Two Powersun Bulbs for $80!!! My local Petco sells them for $80 a piece!!!


----------

